# Mom teaches her puppies to be calm



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

What a wonderful lesson these puppies are getting!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Ha Ha ! I think she’s had enough of their sharp teeth...


----------



## Moni (May 8, 2018)

I have seen this video many times - it is from a very successful and reputable Austrian breeder of Golden Retrievers. I find it absolutely fascinating! I think any of these puppies was super trained before going home how to not be pestering. I wish Louie's mom would have been that good - unfortunately I was told she was not a very happy mom and did not enjoy her pups...This mom is awesome in how resolute but loving she is.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Wow! What a boss mama!


----------

